# Lower hobble creek wma



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

How is this going to be opening morning I hunted it last year late season and there weren't to many people. Has anybody hunted this opening day and is it a mad house any input is appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Yes, opening day is crazy, but will be worse this year because there are no boats on mud lake. I personally know of 4 different groups going out at that access point. I can almost guarantee that you will have shot rained on you unless you walk at least 2 miles.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree with toasty I know 3 groups of sky busting teens that are either heading there or the harbor fot the opener.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

That's not the news I was hoping for I'm up for walking two miles in but unfortunately a couple people in my group won't be I guess we will just make the best of it


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thenewguy123 said:


> That's not the news I was hoping for I'm up for walking two miles in but unfortunately a couple people in my group won't be I guess we will just make the best of it


Good luck and be safe. You couldn't pay to go there on the opener. I think that area is going to be more crowded than the dikes at Farmington bay. Duck #s are pretty lousy on Utah Lake from what I have seen on the youth hunt and through my spotting scope, but I'm sure there will be a few ducks that make it through the gauntlet to get to you.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Does anyone know what the water level is around the Provo airport


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I was out there Monday it's really low there's only a couple places with cover and it's knee high cover at best. Mud lake side is already lower then the last year's low point.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Fowl_faith said:


> I was out there Monday it's really low there's only a couple places with cover and it's knee high cover at best. Mud lake side is already lower then the last year's low point.


I took a look at the mud lake side last week and couldn't believe how low it was


----------



## Duck Kabob (Dec 2, 2014)

well this thread just crushed my hopes and dreams haha


----------

